# Your training style...



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Interested to learn about how you powerlifting or strength enthusiasts train. Used a variation of 5/3/1 for a long time which has got me to an ok standard but think I need something a bit more specific.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Pure Powerlifting for me:

Monday: Squats and Deads

Tuesday: Speed Bench with bands, and back work.

Thursday: Paused Squats and Speed Deads, quad and hamstring assistance.

Friday: Bench cycle and assistance.

My heavy work on a Monday and Friday is done following a programme that runs over 6 weeks. My lighter work on Tuesday's and Thursday is done around 60-65% to focus on technique, speed and explosiveness. All my assistance is done in 4x10 with light to medium weight.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Is that programming something you came up with Bataz? Quite like squatting and deadlifting the same day. Bolton style.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

DubSelecta said:


> Is that programming something you came up with Bataz? Quite like squatting and deadlifting the same day. Bolton style.


My programming was what I got from Andy Bolton at a seminar at our gym in December. Squatting and Dead lifting is something I've done since the first time I trained with Andy back in 2013.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting. Guessing the 6 week heavy days are using the cycling methods that he wrote about in him and Pavels book?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Squat and Deads follow this:

W1: 70% 8x2

W2: 75% 8x2

W3: 80% 5x2

W4: 85% 5x2

W5: 90% 5x2

W6: 95% 5x2

Bench follows a more volume focused programme and is the same every bench session until you change your 1RM to work your % off:

3x5 70%

3x4 75%

3x3 80%

3x2 85%


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Monday - Overhead

Tuesday - Squat

Wednesday - Deadlift

Thursday - Overhead

Friday - Squat

Sunday - Event training

On my main exercise i do 1 set of 8 then 5 sets of 6 reps

On my assistance stuff i do 1 set of 8 then 4 sets of 6 reps


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Squat and Deads follow this:
> 
> W1: 70% 8x2
> 
> ...


This is interesting. Thanks for sharing, you seen his latest video from his latest comp ? So fast.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Right now..

Literally squat, bench, DL 3x a week

mon/wed/fri - minimal assistancee work


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Monday - Overhead
> 
> Tuesday - Squat
> 
> ...


My overhead sucks balls. I've always wanted to try a log as well, not that my press would be good but just looks awkward to use.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah I saw that on FB earlier, and they were just his warm ups lol. Wouldn't mind seeing the actual lifts.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Yeah I saw that on FB earlier, and they were just his warm ups lol. Wouldn't mind seeing the actual lifts.


Someone wrote it on the comments already but its true, the speed in which he breezed by my max deadlift while warming up makes me feel silly. His raw squat from the comp looked easy.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

DubSelecta said:


> Someone wrote it on the comments already but its true, the speed in which he breezed by my max deadlift while warming up makes me feel silly. His raw squat from the comp looked easy.


He's a beast isn't he. I'm glad he's gone back into Full Power meets but also looking forward to the Dead Lift World Champs in July.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> My overhead sucks balls. I've always wanted to try a log as well, not that my press would be good but just looks awkward to use.


Yeah im not the best at overhead i can press an axle better than i can a log but thats why iv altered my routine to hit my weaknesses more.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Did you attend last year ? I loved it.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

DubSelecta said:


> Did you attend last year ? I loved it.


No but will this year.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Only been training 2 years, but been doing bench 3x, squat 2x and deads 1x a week, only go to the gym 3 days aweek.

Works for me.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> Only been training 2 years, but been doing bench 3x, squat 2x and deads 1x a week, only go to the gym 3 days aweek.
> 
> Works for me.


How do you map that out over the week?


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Bataz said:


> How do you map that out over the week?


Monday: Squat + Bench

Wednesday: Deadlift + Bench

Friday: Squat + Bench

I run a 16 week training cycle.

1st 4 weeks its Medium Volume - Medium Intensity

2nd/3rd 4 weeks its Medium Volume - Medium-High Intensity

4th 4 weeks its Low Volume - High Intensity

If you know Sheiko programs its like those but iv made it so it suits me.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> Monday: Squat + Bench
> 
> Wednesday: Deadlift + Bench
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I ran 5/3/1 a couple years ago and loved it, following that madcows 5x5 which killed me! Volume day was a nightmare....texas method-loved it, like a few on here seem to run squat and bench 2x week, deadlift press 1 x week alternating volume and intensity days....ill go back to that just brilliant. Currently doing a 4 day PHUL split....time will tell....


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I liked the layout of 531 but ive ran it for about a year and half now and the change might be good.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Not a massive fan of Wendler myself, I've ran it but just not for me but horses for courses as they say. I find a lot of other programmes flying about these days are massively over complicated for my liking.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Not a massive fan of Wendler myself, I've ran it but just not for me but horses for courses as they say. I find a lot of other programmes flying about these days are massively over complicated for my liking.


Could you give a rough outline of your program bataz? It sounds like something I would want to follow...

Currently on 531 but looking to try something different after a good 6 months of that...


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

RalphWiggum said:


> Could you give a rough outline of your program bataz? It sounds like something I would want to follow...
> 
> Currently on 531 but looking to try something different after a good 6 months of that...


If you look on page 1 mate it's about the 6th post down. I've detailed the percentages over 6 weeks.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Been running it since beginning of January and am 4 weeks into my 2nd cycle. Will test maxes at comp in April. Other thing to add is that Andy said after you've done your doubles if you want to throw in some heavy singles that's fine as long as you're not maxing out.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

and what do you do in terms of assistance on the speed days? just 4 x 10 again? and how many assistance exercises...


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

*MONDAY*

Squat Cycle

Dead Lift Cycle

*TUESDAY*

Bench with resistance bands 60% 5x5

BB Row 4x10

DB Row 4x10

Bi Curl 4x10

*THURSDAY*

Paused Squats 60% 5x5

Speed Dead Lifts 60% 5x5

Hex Bar DL 4x10

Hyper Ext 4x10

*FRIDAY*

Bench Cycle

CGBP 4x10

DBBP 4x10

OHP 4x10

Tri Ext 4x10


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> This is interesting. Thanks for sharing, you seen his latest video from his latest comp ? So fast.


Do people actually aim for that physique? Most of them just look fat.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Linderz said:


> Do people actually aim for that physique? Most of them just look fat.


Powerlifters don't aim for any physique. They aim to lift as much weight as possible.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Saying that there is a lot of top PL'ers now who have great physiques. The likes of Dan Green, Eric Lillebridge, Pete Rubish etc.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Eric lilliebridge looks insane for 308lbs


----------

